# CS-Cart Shirt Designer plugin or mod?



## mbhoag (Nov 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any plug-ins or modifications made to work with CS-Cart that would allow me to let my customers create a T-shirt using my designs, selecting shirt style and color, and see the result?

Have way too many designs to load by hand, need to be able to import them somehow into the database and have it work. Using CS-Cart now, but seems impossible to use for a t-shirt store with 4500+ individual designs available.

Thanks!


----------



## mbhoag (Nov 21, 2008)

I guess the other option would be to start over with completely new website software...been reading all the post on website designer options, but so much information it is confusing... and I am not a techie... I want to set it up, then keep it fairly simple to enter and update my designs and options.

Recommendations?


----------



## pwrstate (Mar 29, 2011)

I know only one solution for cs-cart, it is "Product designer" add-on from "Alt-team" company.


----------

